# I ordered something I have wanted long time today: A modern LGB 4040 S tank car



## GoldenBrassRail (8 mo ago)

I just paid $33 plus shipping for this car. Comes in the box. I had been looking out for one of these for a few weeks. Most like it seem to go for $60 to $130 depending... But when I saw an ebay listing for $33, I was compelled and as a result I had to put off buying my lot of metal G wheels for next payday. This experience proves you can still get something cool for not too much money on Ebay.

When it arrives, I will post you pictures of me with it.


----------



## DetailsDetails (Jul 28, 2021)

Patience is the key.


----------



## JohnM (Mar 3, 2010)

What are you modeling?


----------



## Rail_Master4501 (10 mo ago)

GoldenBrassRail said:


> I just paid $33 plus shipping for this car. Comes in the box. I had been looking out for one of these for a few weeks. Most like it seem to go for $60 to $130 depending... But when I saw an ebay listing for $33, I was compelled and as a result I had to put off buying my lot of metal G wheels for next payday. This experience proves you can still get something cool for not too much money on Ebay.
> 
> When it arrives, I will post you pictures of me with it.
> 
> View attachment 63798


You’d be lucky to get a decent ho car for that price these days… Nice find!


----------



## GoldenBrassRail (8 mo ago)

JohnM said:


> What are you modeling?


We take for granted O gauge freight trains. $200 GP38s are everywhere in O, and the box cars are available for cheap so I already have this O gauge freight train.

I even have an HO equivalent of a freight train, also with a GP38 as well as a 2-6-0 Steam.

I cannot afford to make a G gauge equivalent to my O gauge train yet, but I am happy to know some day I can get a G gauge GP38 for $380, and subsequently collect full sized freight cars to go with it. I hope I can afford it before they go up in price. With the war and inflation problems being imposed on the world, and my low socioeconomic status, I believe the days of affordable anything are quickly drawing to a close.

For now, I am collecting G gauge freight cars that are square shaped and look good with a LGB 0-4-0 that comes with the LGB starter set.. such as this Shell tank car... It has let me make a freight train on a budget.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

GoldenBrassRail said:


> still get something cool for not too much money on Ebay.


Keep your eye on Facebook Marketplace. There are often 'estate' sales of RR equipment being sold by children or relatives who have no idea what the stuff is worth, and are glad to get anything for it. I've been selling such a collection for less than $33/piece. I still have this piece that I am thinking of throwing away as no-one seems to want it. ($25 to you.)


----------



## PBinLostAngeles (Jun 19, 2017)

GoldenBrassRail said:


> I just paid $33 plus shipping for this car. Comes in the box. I had been looking out for one of these for a few weeks. Most like it seem to go for $60 to $130 depending... But when I saw an ebay listing for $33, I was compelled and as a result I had to put off buying my lot of metal G wheels for next payday. This experience proves you can still get something cool for not too much money on Ebay.
> 
> When it arrives, I will post you pictures of me with it.
> 
> View attachment 63798


If I'm not mistaken - and I VERY well could be - these cars are most;y married to starter sets. Watch for the starter sets on sites like eBay - I'm sure they're contained therein.....Peace


----------



## GoldenBrassRail (8 mo ago)

PBinLostAngeles said:


> If I'm not mistaken - and I VERY well could be - these cars are most;y married to starter sets. Watch for the starter sets on sites like eBay - I'm sure they're contained therein.....Peace


There is a Piko starter set that has these ore jennies in them... same mold as the ones I have, but these specific ones are grey. However I have yet to ever see the shell tank cars in starter sets but admit they could exist.


----------



## GoldenBrassRail (8 mo ago)

Pete Thornton said:


> Keep your eye on Facebook Marketplace. There are often 'estate' sales of RR equipment being sold by children or relatives who have no idea what the stuff is worth, and are glad to get anything for it. I've been selling such a collection for less than $33/piece. I still have this piece that I am thinking of throwing away as no-one seems to want it. ($25 to you.)
> 
> View attachment 63817


i think $25 is a good price for G rolling stock… but yeah this piece is something someone will generally get if they’re doing a specific train, as it’s less than gorgeous otherwise


----------

